# Rabbit hunting



## Slingshots rule

I really want to go rabbit hunting ( with a slingshot of corse







) and i was wondering if any one had any tips like type of ammo ect.
Thanks SR


----------



## e~shot

12mm Lead
Hex nuts 
Stones


----------



## Rxslice

e~shot said:


> 12mm Lead
> Hex nuts
> Stones


Yep , thats about it. I prefer a good stone myself, however hex nuts and heavy lead will do the trick just as well. Just be sure to aim for headshots or the front shoulder/chest area.


----------



## Nico

Hey can anyone help this guy? He needs to know what slingshot and ammo is effective to hunt rabbits









Come on guys... help the man out..


----------



## jmplsnt

OK, SR.....here you go.

If you're wanting to use a factory slingshot band that is easily available and found I reccomend either the blue Crosman band or the black heavy draw Trumark. Another that I think would work (but that I have not killed with) is the Barnett in either natural latex or red colors. I've shot them a lot in the past and while there are a lot of people here who don't like them I found them to be very long-lasting and thought they shot okay.

If I were out to hunt rabbits I would go with either a .44 or .50 lead round ball. I really like stones now but if you are trying to keep things simple I would go to a gun shop and purchase a box of lead round balls (for a muzzleloader) of any size between those two calibers I listed earlier.

I will likely be tarred, feathered, and placed in a gibbet for what I'm about to say but if you're just starting out I would get the factory Crosman, Barnett (not the huge Diablo; it's just too big), or Trumark. Do a lot of practicing and use a blanket or towel to catch your ammo so you can re-use them. And don't be afraid to ask any questions in the General forum.


----------



## Nico

Do stones really kill rabbits?


----------



## AJT

Great info there Jump,

I agree, muzzle loader lead balls would make great slingshot ammo. For small game I usually use hexnuts. They are fairly heavy (making them quite lethal on rabbits etc), and they are fairly accurate out to 25 yards, which is the ideal slingshot hunting range in my opinion.
Try out as many various types of ammunition which you can find, stones,hexnuts,lead balls,steel balls,marbles....the list goes on!! And then you can make a fair judgement upon which suits your slingshot the best.

A lot has already been covered by other members. There are quite a few posts on the fourm which discuss rabbit shooting with slingshots and what ammo/equiptment are the most suitable.

In regards to stones, Just avoid those useless things







Just kidding.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Nico

Hahahaha..

Ok Jokes over









Just having a laugh.. Yeah just look through the various pages in the hunting section and you will see what the boys all over the world use to kill rabbits with a slingshot, I have killed all my rabbits past and present with stones as ammo.. But some day I will kill rabbits/jackrabbits with hexnuts too just for fun.

Tubes, squares or large thick rubberbands or chained bands will all kill you a rabbit.. No need for the technical jive..

Good luck hunting
Nico


----------



## kyrokon

Truemark slingshot, truemark rrt red tubs, hexnuts.

Good luck
Mt


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hex nuts are great, BUT have to be loaded in the exact center of the pouch, or can go anywhere.

Loaded correctly they are very accurate.

Two things, number one, you can guide, them by cutting cotton string 4 and a half inches long, so that on a flat side you super glue 4 inch tails each side.

Number 2 you then use a sand base, and melt some lead tyre weights, and fill them with lead. Once this is done, you actually load them back the front so the tails are to the front, in the exact center of the pouch, and shoot them.

Within 3 to 5 meters meters they stabilize, and fly dead straight, and always strike steel edge first, often penetrating half to full hex nut depth, and breaking bones. So the prey have a hard time getting away.

Depending upon your strength, and rig; I prefer very powerful band sets, for a flat trajectory, and less margin for error. Such as double .04 latex, triple theraband gold; however, this is not everyone's idea of using a slingshot. Which is fine.

In any event enjoy your rabbit hunting, and eating; given it has 3 times the protein, and 1/3 the fat of beef, so is one of the best meats you can eat.
Just in case you did not know this already.

Here in Thailand I have buy them as pets, then put them in the pot, given they are not free range pests, as in Australia.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Boyhazard

Hi!

It's a old post, but it's all about the ammo for rabbit hunt.

What do you think about hex nuts and clay - mixed?

Take a hex nut and make a ball with clay around it. Leave it to dray and I think that you can get a chip, great and a accurate ammo for hunting.

Did someone tray this and what do you think about it?

The prices by us in Slovenia are:

100x M6 hex nut: 4.55 EUR

100x M8 hex nut: 5.45 EUR

12kg clay: 8.50 EUR

Jure


----------



## Sharpshooter II

M 8 hexnuts and double 25-20 theraband gold is a devastating setup.


----------



## Charles

Boyhazard said:


> Hi!
> 
> It's a old post, but it's all about the ammo for rabbit hunt.
> 
> What do you think about hex nuts and clay - mixed?
> Take a hex nut and make a ball with clay around it. Leave it to dray and I think that you can get a chip, great and a accurate ammo for hunting.
> 
> Did someone tray this and what do you think about it?
> 
> The prices by us in Slovenia are:
> 100x M6 hex nut: 4.55 EUR
> 100x M8 hex nut: 5.45 EUR
> 12kg clay: 8.50 EUR
> 
> Jure


Frankly, that sounds like a lot of work to me. I would just use the M8 hex nuts. They will do a fine job by themselves. And their weight will be more consistent, which will mean you will probably be more accurate.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Boyhazard

Thank's for the information.

Going to the shop.


----------



## Charles

Just be sure to go for head shots. Shooting a rabbit in the body is likely to just wound it. Let us know how you get on with it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Boyhazard

I will post updates when it will be so far and head shots will be done. Hope so.

In Slovenia it's not allowed to hunt if you are not a member of a hunting Society. I will hunt on my vacation on a island in Croatia, where rabbits are treated as pests, also wild pigs. But that's another chapter.

That will be in July. Until then - practice, practice, practice and one more time practice with hex nuts so I get used to them. Rats will be a good practice target too, they can be hunted by us.


----------



## D.Nelson

Rabbits have seemed extinct here, haven't seen one in so long. If I did, I couldn't bring myself to shoot it due to the fact their population seems crazy low.

Good luck with your hunt! Cant wait to see some kill shots.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Correct, lots of practice, use targets smaller than a rabbit's head (you have to traumatize the brain itself, something the size of a marble). If you can hit that at 15 meters you can hit a rabbit's brain. This sounds pretty hard and it is. As Charles said, hitting in the thorax will likely only wound the rabbit. Remember that many species of rabbit don't venture too far from their holes/tunnel system so you've got to make an instant knock down kill or the rabbit will just run into a hole and die there, completely irretrievable.

Rocks are various weights and shapes, I've never had much accuracy at all with them...they curve and twist a lot too. They are not as dense as steel or lead ammo so they slow down a lot faster. Rocks are for those who just want to plink and not care much about accuracy. To hit a rabbit in the head at 15 meters with a rock is a might sight harder than using conventional ammo. A marble is the same density as rock (it's made of melted rock...quartz) and at least is uniform in weight/shape as the rest of the marbles in a bag of them.

I would not go cheap on ammo if hunting. If you spend the equivalent of 1 Euro on a day's hunt and get a few rabbits, you've gotten three to six meals out of that 1 Euro, that is cheap food.

Rabbit meat lacks 1 vital protein to human diet, lysine. You can actually starve from protein deficiency by eating only rabbit and no source of lysine. Soy has plenty of it and it's not even an animal. Beans also. Not that in the modern world that makes any difference, even a poor diet includes all sorts of lysine sources. With all my proper respects, the poster who said rabbit has 3x more protein than beef is simply incorrect.

Nutrition facts on rabbit meat and beef top sirloin (trimmed, no fat)
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/lamb-veal-and-game-products/4650/2 rabbit serving size 299 grams
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/beef-products/7391/2 beef serving size 547 grams

The analyses do not say if the animals were domestically raised or range animals which provided the meat samples. Range beef is all we get here in Ecuador and it's a bit wild tasting which I find good...less marbled fat which makes it a bit tougher but better for you. Rabbit here is out of the question...no one raises it commercially and wild ones are pathetic small little beasts, adults are the size of a young regular hare or rabbit.

Back to the target, a rabbit brain. Hares are rabbits. Have you ever heard of the affectionate phrase, "hare brained"? It refers to a very small brain. If you make a neck shot likely it will traumatize the spinal cord, dislocating vital nerves from the rest of the body, causing the heart to stop and the animal to die within seconds. If you hit it in the nose or mouth likely you'll only wound it and cause it to die a miserable death by starvation and pain/infection. If you have a really strong band set and some 1/2 inch ammo, you can traumatize the heart/lung cavity enough so you can quickly overcome the rabbit on foot and hit it on the head to dispatch it thoroughly. It's always good to carry a club when hunting to dispatch wounded animals such as rabbits and squirrels..we did, and we hunted with shotguns! A quick skonk on the noggin will prevent suffering and ensure it doesn't bite you. Rabbits do bite if panic over rides their normal fading character. I raised rabbits for a while.

The disease commonly called in USA, "rabbit feaver", TULEREMIA is caused by a bacterium ingested, contact of infected rodent meat with human skin, or from a tick bite, contaminated water or contact with meat or an animal which has contracted the disease. http://www.cdc.gov/tularemia/ It is a serious disease humans and rodents get. I would read over this page carefully and click the links involving symptoms, transmission, treatment etc.. and inform yourselves fully on this disease. When my beagle Tippy and I hunted rabbits in Ohio, we field dressed the rabbits by slitting their gut open and spilling the guts out on the ground to inspect them especially the liver. I quit hunting rabbits when one day, after shooting 3, all three had yellow spots on their livers meaning they had toularemia. I always carried rubber gloves and some chlorine bleach solution on hunting trips for this reason (bleach kills all bacteria, period).


----------

